# Boa's in Australia?



## matt73 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi guys just wondering if Boa's are legal in qld? I have found on (hatchling) through a mate but I didn't think you could keep them. I have serched this site and no mention and the epa site is no help.

Please anyone who knows please let me know as I would love it but want it to be legal.


Thanks

Matt


----------



## Radar (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey mate, illegal in Aus....


----------



## dtulip10 (Jun 27, 2009)

illegal mate. but i would buy one if had the opertuninty just keep it on the hush.


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Jun 27, 2009)

nope. dont think so.


----------



## Sturdy (Jun 27, 2009)

there are alot of boa in aust... not legal however.


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 27, 2009)

N O NO! but there kewl


----------



## matt73 (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow thats for the fast replies. I thought it was sus! He also has a range on ball pythons apparently?

Matt


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 27, 2009)

a ball python!? exotic aswell


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 27, 2009)

Matt the EPA has the list of everything you can have on permits ...nothing that comes from overseas is legal ....google the reps your interested in and it will tell you where they are from ..if it doesnt say FOUND IN AUSTRALIA you can not have it ....then if it does say found in AUSTRALIA it still doesnt mean you can have it in QLD .....


----------



## coz666 (Jun 27, 2009)

there are legal boas in australia
but you have to be a zoo


----------

